
Opening the Door to Unicorns Invites Risk for Average Investors - howard941
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/04/your-money/investing-private-market-startups.html
======
Bostonian
It does, but individual investors can already buy leveraged ETFs, buy out-of-
the money options, and put all of their money in one stock. In futures markets
they can take even more risk. State governments encourage people to buy
lottery tickets. I don't see investing in start-ups should be tightly
controlled, given that people are allowed other things that are just as risky
and probably have lower expectancy.

~~~
sharemywin
They need a gambling account type similar to a 401k but you can only move 10%
of your 401k yearly contribution to the account per year. Then, do what ever
with that account by bitcoin, lotto tickets, etc.

